# Alternator fails in France



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Just back after 3 weeks in France.
On the way to the tunnel on the M4, the battery charging warning light came on 8O . We had arranged an overnight site, so when we arrived we called Saga breakdown service who dispatched an AA patrol to look at the problem.
He solved it by giving the alternator a whack with a wrench, which released the sticking brushes :roll: .
As our tunnel booking was next morning we decided to carry on & hope for the best.
Our route plan was making for Annecy then going over the Alps via Grenoble to Antibes. Needless to say the warning light came on again a couple of times, but was fixed using a large hammer.
After reaching the site in Antibes, the light again came on & no amount of beating the alternator would fix the problem.
Speaking to Saga European breakdown, we were informed that they could only transport the M/H to a garage for repairs which could take a week  . Obviously this was not on so went into Antibes & bought a battery charger & extension lead [I've got 2 at home] sso we could charge the battery every night.
The charger had a 2 pin plug but luckily our M/H has Continental 
fittings.
It was a bit tedious having to charge the battery every night but it did the job & enabled us to continue with our trip & got us home.
For the technical, the battery read around 13amps after charging & was down to around 12.4 after a days run, so still had some left in it. Used no wipers or lights though.
Getting a new alternator fitted this week.
Forrester


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Could the prob be that the alternator needs new brushes [if yours has brushes ?
- see
http://www.google.com/search?q=diag...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a

I'd try getting & fitting them before lashing out on an brand new alternator !


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I'd not have been impressed by an AA patrolman "whacking it with a wrench" especially knowing you were setting off on a reasonably long journey, my opinion is he should have resolved the problem for you properly by replacing the alternator.
I think you were referring to volts not amps in your original post.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

AA usually offer a replacement as they will not attend the same fault twice. 
Obviously you pay for parts but they get their hands dirty for free.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

We would have jumped at the chance of having the alternator repaired or replaced, even if it meant delaying our departure.
However no such offer was made.
Forrester


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That's not the AA's acceptable standard. I would report/give feedback of your experience to member services. Letting it go will add to the slippery slope of poorer service. I have 20 yrs with them now :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

as an ex Patrolman, when we still saluted, :wink: I am astounded that the alternator was not replaced, especially as you were going abroad.Yes you should complain.simple job.

cabby


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

There are companies about that repair and service alternators at a much more competitive price than a replacement.

eg. My Triumph alternator New = £440 Repair = £60

Also I understand service exchange units are available for most cars.


Steve


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Forrester are you using the Alternator Repair workshop at Cinderford ? I have had a couple of alternators repaired by them and can recommend them.
Gary


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Greygit it's going in tomorrow. They will either recondition my unit, fit a recon. or new unit depending on what they find.
thanks,
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Greygit it's going in tomorrow. They will either recondition my unit, fit a recon. or new unit depending on what they find.
thanks,
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Greygit it's going in tomorrow. They will either recondition my unit, fit a recon. or new unit depending on what they find.
thanks,
Forrester.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes Greygit it's going in tomorrow. They will either recondition my unit, fit a recon. or new unit depending on what they find.
thanks,
Forrester.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Alternator*

:lol: Did I get that right? It's going in today?
Seriuosly, make sure that if the alternator only needs bushes or a new regulator, they don't charge for a complete new alternator.
saluti,
eddied


----------

